# Villa Heil June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello all, 

This was another stop visited with SkankyPants, Miz Firestorm and Immortal Shadow. 

A huge house on a busy street, with lots to see inside. I very much enjoyed this one, and i know alot of you on here would love a look around too (Mockingbird) 

There was a lot to see in pretty much every room, i got a bit snap happy here.


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks again for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2014)

love this! for someone who doesn't like houses very much, you certainly picked out some beautiful bits an pieces


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> love this! for someone who doesn't like houses very much, you certainly picked out some beautiful bits an pieces



Haha, knew youd love this (hence the mention in the intro) 

Thanks again, yeah, again, another house i really enjoyed taking photos in! SHOCK! Haha


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2014)

Great set and I love the windows. You seem to have a knack of picking houses with shotgun shells!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Great set and I love the windows. You seem to have a knack of picking houses with shotgun shells!



Haha, just replied to your other comment on my Tapioca Farm report. Yeah, shotgun shells everywhere!!

Thanks for the comments people


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 19, 2014)

I really love this one,you have got some cracking shots there...your really racking them up today  keep them coming


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> I really love this one,you have got some cracking shots there...your really racking them up today  keep them coming



Thanks  Yeah, i am racking them up. Was looking at all the reports i have done on the forum today, its quite afew. Not bad for starting in Jan this year eh?!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicely done mate,this place is great,and that's my favorate report I've seen of it,,,I'll get mine up at some point...I've only had 3 months so far


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is splendid and the windows are just beautiful,another superb collection of images.


----------



## margatt (Sep 20, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing the close-ups of the artifacts… staines glass windows, photos, the birds, and bottles of ???? Spendid work.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 21, 2014)

Great report and mooch, cheers


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## Dugie (Sep 24, 2014)

Great pics mate, this was on our list last week, unfortunately time ran out on us and we had to skip it 

Thanks for sharing,

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice find - love the leftovers....nice pics too. Thanks Jigsaw!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Dugie said:


> Great pics mate, this was on our list last week, unfortunately time ran out on us and we had to skip it
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Dugie



Ahh, thats a shame mate. Very nice mooch around here. The house is huge!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 24, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Very nice find - love the leftovers....nice pics too. Thanks Jigsaw!



No problem! I aim to please! haha


----------



## Dugie (Sep 24, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Ahh, thats a shame mate. Very nice mooch around here. The house is huge!!



Yeh I believe so.... always next time 

Dugie


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing, I would go to Belgium on my hands and knees to find somewhere like this, (well maybe not all the way, but some of the way at least)


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice shots, DJ! This was a thoroughly enjoyable place to wonder around and photograph - a fair amount to see!

Here a few of my own photos...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

wow wot a collection of shot gun cartridges, never knew there were so many types...lots of interesting things to see, I wonder how long them book shelves will stay up! Looks a nice place to crash on a tour


----------



## forker67 (Sep 28, 2014)

I likes this one!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunning! Not sure how I missed this first time around!


----------



## enriq88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Great report!

Did the roof fall? Is there water in the second floor, isn't? Is it dangerous? Looking your report and some from 2013, i've seen that the floor around the hearth has been removed?! It was because of the water falling or someone stole it? 

Thanks for your reports.


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool pics !


----------

